# IoT Plattformen



## fritz09 (27 August 2022)

Hallo Zusammen,

mein Arbeitgeber und ich wollen eine IoT Plattform aufbauen. Ich wollte mal euere Erfahrungen dazu hören.
Mit welchen Partnern arbeiten Ihr zusammen? Wie lange hat die Entwicklung gedauert? Nutzt Ihr Cloud Anbieter wie AWS oder Azure?

Wäre sehr dankbar für eure Erfahrungen  und Meinungen.

Gruß
fritz09


----------



## Blockmove (27 August 2022)

Ganz wichtig:
Alle ins Boot holen. Und ganz besonders die jenigen, die im Alltag damit arbeiten sollen.
Beispiel:
Es gibt ganz tolle Lösungen für Tablets ... Dashboards, Alarmierung, Materialversorgung, ...
Blöd nur, dass ein Anlagenführer es eben nicht ständig dabei hat.
Also eben Smartphone ... hmm dumm, dass es in der Halle laut ist, der Mitarbeiter Gehörschutz tragen muss und das Smartphone nicht hört.
Und ruckzuck ist die innovative IoT-Lösung aus der tollen I4.0-Präsentation in der Praxis unbrauchbar.

Taktzeiterfassung an Arbeitsplätzen ... Toll da steckt Potential drin.
Ist ja auch ganz einfach. Ein paar Lichtschranken und ein paar Signale aus den Anlagen.
Und dann vergleicht ein Vorgesetzter den Mitarbeiter Horst mit dem Mitarbeiter Hans an Hand der Daten und seinen Schichtplänen.
Hans geht daraufhin zum Betriebsrat und es gibt ganz heftige Diskussionen über die Nutzung so eines Systems.
Hätte man vielleicht doch vorher den Betriebsrat abholen sollen und ein paar Regeln festlegen sollen. 

Datenhandling ist auch ganz simpel. Ein einfaches Handshake-Verfahren reicht schon zum Anbinden der Steuerungen.
Plötzlich kommt es an einer Anlage immer wieder zu Crash. Nach wochenlanger Fehlersuche und Schäden im 6stelligen Bereich kommt raus, dass jemand in einem IoT-Gateway bei einer Variable die falsche IP-Adresse einer Steuerung eingetragen hat und das zu den Störungen und Schäden führte.

Also ich will dir IoT nicht madig machen, aber man muss sehr, sehr genau die Anforderungen, Nutzen und auch Gefahren abschätzen.
Mit IoT bringst du Transparenz in Prozesse, aber deswegen ist erstmal noch nichts gespart und kein Teil mehr produziert.
Du bekommst eine Menge an Daten, aber wer wertet sie aus und noch wichtiger: Wer kann dann Prozesse optimieren oder Änderungen an Anlagen vornehmen.

Am besten erstmal klein anfangen. Da braucht's noch kein AWS, Mindsphere oder Amazon.
Da reichen ein paar IoT-Gateways, SQL-Server oder Influx, Power BI oder Grafana.

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (28 August 2022)

@fritz09, was sind denn die Erwartungshaltungen / Wünsche / Ziele von euch?


----------



## gerribaldi (28 August 2022)

Wichtig wären ein paar Eckdaten über das Projekt zu Wissen. Und was ist für dich IoT? Sind das irgendwelche Sensoren ala LoRaWan oder irgendwas Industrie-Ähnliches wie oben von Blockmove geschrieben?

Und was soll am ende raus kommen?


----------



## Blockmove (29 August 2022)

gerribaldi schrieb:


> Sind das irgendwelche Sensoren ala LoRaWan


Auch ein interessantes Thema. Gibt es da jetzt professionelle Anwendungen oder wird da immer noch geforscht und gebastelt?


----------



## trobo (29 August 2022)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Auch ein interessantes Thema. Gibt es da jetzt professionelle Anwendungen oder wird da immer noch geforscht und gebastelt?


Wir haben damit erste Erfahrungen bei 2 Kunden gemacht, selbst die billigsten Sensoren funktionieren bis jetzt recht gut in Fertigungshallen mit >250 FUs und Stahlblechbauweise über 2 Ebenen. (Halle 80x60m)
Nächster Schritt ist aktuell aus dem PoC jetzt mal richtig Masse zu machen um zu schauen, ob dann auch bei entsprechenender Menge an Sensoren alles stabil und zuverlässig läuft. Aktuell Sensoren mit Batterie und festen 24V im Einsatz.
Derzeit wird vorallem sowas wie Temperatur, Luftfeuchte, Prozessdrücke und einfache Binärsignale eingesammelt um der Qualitätssicherung mehr Daten liefern zu können. Vorallem komfortabler und flexibler zu installieren durch die Jungs selbst, Stichwort temporäre Datenerfassung.

Auch hier war der Weg, wie Blockmove schon schrieb, keep it simple! Erstmal alles auf einem IPC mittels MQTT/Influx/Grafana lokal nutzen, da gibt es schonmal wenig Hürden zwecks Daten von OT nach IT senden. Bleibt ja alles erstmal Intern. Dazu müssen nicht gleich alle Abteilungen mit ins Boot geholt werden für ungelegte Eier.


----------



## Blockmove (29 August 2022)

trobo schrieb:


> Stichwort temporäre Datenerfassung.


Genau da sehe ich auch Vorteile für LoRaWan.
Schnell mal irgendwo nen Wert erfassen und dann Node RED -> Influx -> Grafana.
Ohne IT, ohne Eingriffe in die Anlage. Einfach "unbürokratisch".


----------



## AnBall (29 August 2022)

Wenn man einfach anfangen will und dazu vielleicht auch das eine oder andere Tutorial plus Support aus der Community wünscht, kann ich United Manufacturing Hub empfehlen. Damit setzt du die hier von Kollegen genannten Services rund um Node-RED, InfluxDB und Grafana einfach auf dem Edge-PC auf. Alles open-source und ohne Kosten. Kann man kleine Projekte hands-on-mäßig auch mit wenig Vorwissen gut umsetzen. So meine Erfahrung.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (29 August 2022)

AnBall schrieb:


> kann ich United Manufacturing Hub empfehlen.


Wer hätte es gedacht? Wundert mich ja nicht.


----------



## Blockmove (29 August 2022)

AnBall schrieb:


> kann ich United Manufacturing Hub empfehlen.



Dann sei doch bitte auch so nett und kennzeichne, dass du da involviert bist!
Du kannst gerne die Signatur in deinem Profil dafür nutzen.

Unabhängig davon ist es wirklich so, dass Open Source hier sehr viel bietet.
Mit ein paar Docker-Containern auf einem Server kann man verdammt viel umsetzen.
Auch ganz ohne Cloud.
Aber man muss auch klar die Grenzen sehen. Node RED ist z.B. klasse um ein paar Anlagen anzubinden.
Geht es um eine ganze Fabrik oder gar eine konzernweite Lösung, dann sieht es ganz anders aus.
Hier ist es ratsam, sich sehr genau Gedanken zu machen. 
Man kann in IoT Unmengen von Resourcen und Geld vergraben, ohne auch nur einen Cent Benefit zu haben.


----------



## gerribaldi (29 August 2022)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Auch ein interessantes Thema. Gibt es da jetzt professionelle Anwendungen oder wird da immer noch geforscht und gebastelt?


Da gibt es durchaus professionelle Anwendungen. Wobei da verschiedene Wege verfolgt werden können:

a) Alles selbst machen mit Docker-Containern und eigenen Gateways - ist halt unter umständen doch einiges gebastel.
b) Eigene Gateways zusammen mit The Things Network - die liefern den Network-Server, der Rest kann man selbst machen.
c) Komplett auf Dienstleister setzen (z.B. Zenner) - die liefern Geräte, Network-Server, Sensoren und Oberfläche
d) Dienstleister nur für den Network-Server (z.B. Digimondo) - die stellen nur den Network-Server zur Verfügung. 
e) Gateways und Network-Server einkaufen (z.B. Lertes) - Sensoren dann selbst kaufen und auch die Visu selbst bauen; inkl. aller benötigten Anbindungen/Schnittstellen.

Es besteht quasi die Möglichkeit von "totalem gebastel" bis hin zu "Full-Managent-Service" bzw. alles Cloud bis hin zu alles On-Premise. Hier muss halt jeder selbst bewerten, was man hier machen will bzw. wo die Reise hingeht. Weil einige der Systeme haben natürlich den Nachteil, wenn man erstmal drin ist kommt man nur noch schwer raus.

Bezüglich Anwendungen:
Es gibt eine Gemeinden die Lesen mit LoRaWan Ihre ganzen Wasserzähler im Gemeindegebiet aus, durchaus ein paar hundert und mehr. Und in Wien werden damit alle Fernwärmezähler erfasst und ausgelesen - da handelt es sich um ein paar Tausend Zähler.


----------



## Blockmove (29 August 2022)

@gerribaldi 
Vielen Dank für die Infos.
So habe ich die Situation in etwa auch eingeschätzt.
Basteln bringt Flexibilität und Unabhängigkeit, erfordert aber den Aufbau von Know How.
Dienstleister im IT-Umfeld … Naja, das war es dann mit „mach mal schnell“


----------



## gerribaldi (29 August 2022)

Wir haben halt die Erfahrung gemacht, dass der Aufbau eines eigenen Netzes inkl. Visu bzw. Anbindung an andere Systeme doch sehr aufwendig ist und einiges an Ressourcen benötigt. 
Da wir aber auch nicht alles an dritte geben wollten, haben wir uns Gateways gekauft und zusätzlich den fertigen Network-Server eingekauft. Gateways und Network-Server funktionieren Out-of-the-Box miteinander. So muss man sich nur noch auf die Einbindung und Visualiesirung (oder Weitergabe) der Sensordaten konzentrieren. Und alles läuft On-Premise ohne Cloud


----------



## Blockmove (29 August 2022)

Irgendwie erinnert mich das ganze an 5G …
Als der Hype begann, kamen ein paar „Experten“ bei uns im Konzern auf die Idee, dass jede Fabrik ihr eigenes 5G-Netz bekommen sollte. Alle Sensoren / Aktoren sollten per 5G mit den Steuerungen kommuniziere. Natürlich IT-Managed. Ist natürlich komplett im Sand verlaufen. 
Ähnliche Ideen gibt es jetzt wieder zu LoRaWan.
Aber auch hier gilt, dass man sehr genau abwägen muss.
Wenn ich eine komplett vernetzte Fertigung hab, dann gibt es nur wenige Einsatzbereiche für LoraWan.
Sicherlich zu wenig, als dass sich hier groß Installation über IT und Dienstleister lohnen würden.
Aber zielgerichtet Basteln ist sicher sinnvoll


----------



## trobo (30 August 2022)

gerribaldi schrieb:


> Wir haben halt die Erfahrung gemacht, dass der Aufbau eines eigenen Netzes inkl. Visu bzw. Anbindung an andere Systeme doch sehr aufwendig ist und einiges an Ressourcen benötigt.
> Da wir aber auch nicht alles an dritte geben wollten, haben wir uns Gateways gekauft und zusätzlich den fertigen Network-Server eingekauft. Gateways und Network-Server funktionieren Out-of-the-Box miteinander. So muss man sich nur noch auf die Einbindung und Visualiesirung (oder Weitergabe) der Sensordaten konzentrieren. Und alles läuft On-Premise ohne Cloud


Machen wir ähnlich, jedoch nutzen wir auch sehr gerne als Netzwerkserver Chirpstack. Entweder direkt mit auf dem Gateway wenn es nur um eine kleine Geschichte handelt, oder entsprechend auf einem IPC / als VM für mehrere.
Auch der kleine Revolution Pi von Kunbus wird gerne dafür rangezogen (Sobald wieder verfügbar) da er Kostengünstig und kompakt ist.

Generell bin ich eher bei so Themen von openSource überzeugter, da man eben keinen Vendor Lockin einhergeht. Und gerade was IoT angeht, da kommen aktuell viele und gehen genausoviele wieder.


----------



## fritz09 (7 September 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> @fritz09, was sind denn die Erwartungshaltungen / Wünsche / Ziele von euch?


Die Erwartungen für die Zukunft sind Fernwartung und Alarmierung von Prozesszuständen. 
Unserem Unternehmen wurde Mindsphere vorgestellt. Das Problem ist nun, dass die Verantwortlichen eine Umsetzung mit der Mindsphere anstreben. Wir von Technik finden es aber zu kompliziert gedacht. Weil es eben zunächst viel Entwicklungsarbeit kostet. Z.b. gibt es nicht direkt einen Baukasten für. Dashboards zu erstellen. Zudem haben wir aktuell auch noch einfach nicht den Markt.


----------



## fritz09 (7 September 2022)

Danke an alle für die vielen Eindrücke und Kommentare.


----------



## Blockmove (7 September 2022)

fritz09 schrieb:


> Die Erwartungen für die Zukunft sind Fernwartung und Alarmierung von Prozesszuständen.
> Unserem Unternehmen wurde Mindsphere vorgestellt. Das Problem ist nun, dass die Verantwortlichen eine Umsetzung mit der Mindsphere anstreben. Wir von Technik finden es aber zu kompliziert gedacht. Weil es eben zunächst viel Entwicklungsarbeit kostet. Z.b. gibt es nicht direkt einen Baukasten für. Dashboards zu erstellen. Zudem haben wir aktuell auch noch einfach nicht den Markt.


Tja mich als Siemens Aktionär freut es  🤣 
Wahrscheinlich läuft es so ab wie ganz viele IoT-Projekt: Es fliesst viel Geld und der Nutzen wird gering sein.
Für simple Dashboards braucht es keine Cloud.


----------



## trobo (7 September 2022)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Tja mich als Siemens Aktionär freut es  🤣
> Wahrscheinlich läuft es so ab wie ganz viele IoT-Projekt: Es fliesst viel Geld und der Nutzen wird gering sein.
> Für simple Dashboards braucht es keine Cloud.


Zumal ja Mindsphere für die Dashboards auch nur Grafana nutzt?! Halt angepasst...


----------



## Blockmove (7 September 2022)

trobo schrieb:


> Zumal ja Mindsphere für die Dashboards auch nur Grafana nutzt?! Halt angepasst...


Tatsächlich? Interessant 😄
Ich dachte die Arbeiten mit tableau


----------



## trobo (7 September 2022)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Tatsächlich? Interessant 😄
> Ich dachte die Arbeiten mit tableau


Du hast Recht... Da hab ich mich verguggt. Man kann aber wohl auch grafana nutzen... Ach wer weis. Ich konnte bis jetzt wenig bis garnicht warm werden mit der Mindsphere, allein was das Lizenzmodell angeht.


----------



## Blockmove (7 September 2022)

trobo schrieb:


> Du hast Recht... Da hab ich mich verguggt. Man kann aber wohl auch grafana nutzen... Ach wer weis. Ich konnte bis jetzt wenig bis garnicht warm werden mit der Mindsphere, allein was das Lizenzmodell angeht.


Das Thema Lizenzen und Kosten ist bei allen Clouds so ein Thema.
Ich muss da auch immer lachen, wenn‘s heißt:“ Das schieben wir in die Cloud.“
Und dann? Dann liegt es im Datalake und nix geht, weil Lizenz fehlt, falsches Format oder keine Berechtigung.

Dann doch lieber ein paar Container auf nem simplen PC.


----------



## malloc (8 September 2022)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Das Thema Lizenzen und Kosten ist bei allen Clouds so ein Thema.
> Ich muss da auch immer lachen, wenn‘s heißt:“ Das schieben wir in die Cloud.“
> Und dann? Dann liegt es im Datalake und nix geht, weil Lizenz fehlt, falsches Format oder keine Berechtigung.
> 
> Dann doch lieber ein paar Container auf nem simplen PC.





Bringt zwar für die Fernwartung und entfernte Alarmbenachrichtigung wie vom Threadstarter genannt wenig, aber wenn es z.B. im selben Werk darum geht, ein paar Zahlen irgendwo anzuzeigen, wo halt kein Prozessleitsystem verfügbar ist, kann man sich eine Cloud schenken und einfach ein paar Containerchen zusammenstecken und ein Dashboard darstellen.


----------



## Blockmove (8 September 2022)

malloc schrieb:


> Bringt zwar für die Fernwartung und entfernte Alarmbenachrichtigung wie vom Threadstarter genannt wenig, aber wenn es z.B. im selben Werk darum geht, ein paar Zahlen irgendwo anzuzeigen, wo halt kein Prozessleitsystem verfügbar ist, kann man sich eine Cloud schenken und einfach ein paar Containerchen zusammenstecken und ein Dashboard darstellen.



Bei der Fernwartung wird es oft noch zusätzlich lustig.
Die läuft dann nämlich über zusätzliche Hardware über einen anderen Dienstleister.
Man bringt es nicht auf die Reihe ein VPN-Gateway im jeweiligen Anlagennetz zu installieren und darüber IoT / Cloud und Fernwartung laufen zu lassen.
Anschließend gibt es unzählige Diskussion über ACL, Firewall, UserManagement, Segmentierung usw.
Kein Wunder, dass dann die externen Lieferanten ihre Fernwartung über Mobilfunk verkaufen … Die funktioniert wenigstens.

Fazit:
Schöne neue Welt   
Oder: Wir haben Cloud und produzieren trotzdem


----------



## the_muck (2 Oktober 2022)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Genau da sehe ich auch Vorteile für LoRaWan.
> Schnell mal irgendwo nen Wert erfassen und dann Node RED -> Influx -> Grafana.
> Ohne IT, ohne Eingriffe in die Anlage. Einfach "unbürokratisch".


So machen wir das seit einigen Jahren + kleine ESP32 im extra VLAN mit verschiedenen Sensoren bestückt. LoRaWan setzen wir auch zur Alarmierung ein, mit Mehreren Gateways. Sollte am Hauptstandort der Stromausfallen können die daten an den beiden anderen Gateways verarbeitete werden.


----------

